# Melkirth, the fifth Chaos God



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

> Melkirth - mentioned in older background material for Warhammer 40,000. Melkirth was a minor chaos god described as "The god of evil, malice, and wanton cruelty and suffering." While Melkirth remains a minor god, it is said that the actions of the mortal races, particularly the Dark Eldar, are causing Melkirth to grow in power until he ultimately becomes the fifth major Chaos God. The daemons of Melkirth are described as being the colour of shadow and able to take on the appearance of any daemon, be it a daemon of Khorne, Nurgle, Slaanesh, or Tzeentch.


 - Wikipedia

Does anyone else like this idea? 

Personally I think by this point GW should consider bringing Melkirth back as a fifth chaos god with his own line of daemons. It would be a fresh and canonical way to bring a large expansion to Chaos forces, with fresh demons, weapons, specialist marines, marks and other such stuff, with a lot of potential for expansion.

Personally I think Pain Marines, with weapons designed to incapacitate the enemy and kill them slowly from the inside would be great, as would a new set of daemons like a demon covered in poisonous quills with whip-like tentacles.

Also they can have models like the Heretics in Dawn of War 1 to boost Melkirth Sorcerer's Power. Anyone have ideas for other Melkirth demons? What do you think of the idea on a whole?


----------



## Snake40000 (Jan 11, 2010)

If they did i will do one or more of these things.
-Jizz in my pants
-Faint
-Buy the new units and convert current csm models
-I cant think of a fourth......

And for deamons well... What represents pain and evil in general? I will have to think on that.

Edit:
Well all i can think of is Dark Eldar XD. Sadly though that would not work.....


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Plenty of torture devices, the poison I already mentioned as well as acid would work for pain and wanton cruelty. Malice and evil could be represented in all manner of ways

Pinhead and the Hellraiser Cenobites would work as inspirations, probably Freddy Kruger too.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

I don't think GW owns the rights to him though. I think the author who created him retains the legal ownership of the idea.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

They haven't made enough models for the four chaos factions they already have. It's not like Khorne, Slaanesh, Nurgle and Tzeentch are anything new to the game. Where are the faction specific demon prince models? They have only given us two choices so far, and it seems like Slaanesh and Tzeentch get the shaft in that department. I could go on for hours about the other neglected races, but that has already been covered many, many, many times before and is sounding like a broken record.

This one is best left in the circular file.


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

primeministersinsiter said:


> I don't think GW owns the rights to him though. I think the author who created him retains the legal ownership of the idea.


That's Malal who the author has the legal rights to him, GW owns Melkirth.

Unforgiven302, they don't have nough for the current gods, but having Melkirth added would give an extra boost to the Chaos forces. Add Melkirth and a load of his stuff and a few bits of Slaanesh and Tzeentch on the side I say. Plus continuity does say Melkirth will become the 5th chaos god and it's been quite a long time since that was said so now could be the time he ascends


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

murdock129 said:


> That's Malal who the author has the legal rights to him, GW owns Melkirth.
> 
> Unforgiven302, they don't have nough for the current gods, but having Melkirth added would give an extra boost to the Chaos forces. Add Melkirth and a load of his stuff and a few bits of Slaanesh and Tzeentch on the side I say. Plus continuity does say Melkirth will become the 5th chaos god and it's been quite a long time since that was said so now could be the time he ascends


Oh I get the fluffy side of it, but you are missing the $ side. It's all about the coin. GW isn't about to add something to it's current lineup. They can't keep up with what they already have. 

Would it be nice? Sure, no doubt. Is it ever going to happen, well, I think not any time soon.


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Unforgiven302 said:


> Oh I get the fluffy side of it, but you are missing the $ side. It's all about the coin. GW isn't about to add something to it's current lineup. They can't keep up with what they already have.
> 
> Would it be nice? Sure, no doubt. Is it ever going to happen, well, I think not any time soon.


GW expanded Space Marines, making Space Wolves and Blood Angels seperate armies, and their raking in quite a bit for it I'll bet, so why not try and do the same with chaos? 

Not to mention gory models like a lot of Melkirth probably would be is something lacking in 40k, sure fantasy has Vampire Counts and other undead, but the best 40K has is Khorne and the oft forgotten Dark Eldar. Also Chaos got quite a bit of money with the Chaos Demon army lists, so what would be the next way to get a lot of money out of Chaos.

Another Chaos god. And considering they already have Melkirth it's not like they have to shell out loads to copyright it.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

murdock129 said:


> GW expanded Space Marines, making Space Wolves and Blood Angels seperate armies, and their raking in quite a bit for it I'll bet, so why not try and do the same with chaos?
> 
> Not to mention gory models like a lot of Melkirth probably would be is something lacking in 40k, sure fantasy has Vampire Counts and other undead, but the best 40K has is Khorne and the oft forgotten Dark Eldar. Also Chaos got quite a bit of money with the Chaos Demon army lists, so what would be the next way to get a lot of money out of Chaos.
> 
> Another Chaos god. And considering they already have Melkirth it's not like they have to shell out loads to copyright it.


 Space Marine oriented armies are also the biggest sellers... Taking into account most people like to play the "Good Gaiz" GW releasing branches for their poster boy army makes sense dollar wise.

What I'm saying is players in general (especially little kids) like to play the army that appears to be the "Good guy" and etc. So more Chaos wouldn't sell as well.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

The idea would have worked great, before GW decided that all of the Chaos Gods and their followers should be serve eachother tea and dumplings.
Back when they hated eachother, a 5th god muddying the waters even more would have worked.


----------



## Leirasapostle (Apr 4, 2010)

I think it would be cool for them to throw him into the mix could bring some cool units and war gear into the game.


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

NoiseMarine said:


> Space Marine oriented armies are also the biggest sellers... Taking into account most people like to play the "Good Gaiz" GW releasing branches for their poster boy army makes sense dollar wise.
> 
> What I'm saying is players in general (especially little kids) like to play the army that appears to be the "Good guy" and etc. So more Chaos wouldn't sell as well.


Yes, Space Marines are their big poster boys, and their the Good Gaiz. But really Chaos is the poster boy enemy much of the time. Those people who want to play the 'Bad Gaiz' often go to Chaos (I know I did) before branching into other enemies.

Vrykolas2k why would Melkirth be fighting the others too much? he's the god of evil and malice, the only one who wouldn't probably like him is Tzeentch cos he's the God of Hope. Melkirth and Khorne seem like they'd be perfect allies, and Slaanesh would love to have someone else who enjoys causing pain. As for Nurgle, there's no reason he and Melkirth would hate each other.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

murdock129 said:


> Yes, Space Marines are their big poster boys, and their the Good Gaiz. But really Chaos is the poster boy enemy much of the time. Those people who want to play the 'Bad Gaiz' often go to Chaos (I know I did) before branching into other enemies.
> 
> Vrykolas2k why would Melkirth be fighting the others too much? he's the god of evil and malice, the only one who wouldn't probably like him is Tzeentch cos he's the God of Hope. Melkirth and Khorne seem like they'd be perfect allies, and Slaanesh would love to have someone else who enjoys causing pain. As for Nurgle, there's no reason he and Melkirth would hate each other.


 Whether or not it's a good choice -since it would be imo- we're not making it, therefor this is a fruitless argument >.>

Also, none of the Gods are "Allies" per-say... Nothing is lasting they might only assist each other to mutual temporary benefit. But, the whole thing behind this... Melkrith -idn't it Malice or did I miss something?- is that he hates everything and is all about Chaos destroying/attacking its self along with everything else.

EDIT: Also, the amount of players who want to play the "Good Guys" vs. the "Bad Guys" is quite an awkward balance... I wouldn't even expect new models/codices for Chaos anytime soon let along a new God.


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

NoiseMarine said:


> Whether or not it's a good choice -since it would be imo- we're not making it, therefor this is a fruitless argument >.>
> 
> This may appear fruitless, but if there is a large demand for something like this then there's a much bigger chance of GW actually making it one day
> 
> ...


Also the whole making people suffer is an aspect of chaos not really explored. Khorne is kill people as quickly and numerously as possible, Slaanesh is find depraved pleasure, Tzeentch is manipulate things to your own ends, Nurgle is kill with plague while you live forever, none really torture their victims


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Two problems:

The guy is called "Mel" which is a bloody stupid name for a man and even stupider one for a God.

They already have a race that fills this psychological archetype. They're called Dark Eldar.


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Mel alone sounds stupid yes, but Melkirth as a whole sounds good (and if you wanna abbreviate just have Melk or Kirth)

And yes but the Dark Eldar are a relatively boring force, with nothing really too special involved with them, who haven't been updated in forever and really don't show off their cruelty too well. Not to mention fluff and game wise their a very minor force, not many play Dark Eldar and in the fluff their simply raiders, not a dangerous invasion force like Chaos, Tyranids of Necrons.

Also while we have the psychological profile with Dark Eldar, couldn't the Dark Eldar and Melkirth demons work side by side like Chaos Space Marines and other demons?


----------



## bakoren (Nov 16, 2009)

murdock129 said:


> Mel alone sounds stupid yes, but Melkirth as a whole sounds good (and if you wanna abbreviate just have Melk or Kirth)
> 
> And yes but the Dark Eldar are a relatively boring force, with nothing really too special involved with them, who haven't been updated in forever and really don't show off their cruelty too well. Not to mention fluff and game wise their a very minor force, not many play Dark Eldar and in the fluff their simply raiders, not a dangerous invasion force like Chaos, Tyranids of Necrons.
> 
> Also while we have the psychological profile with Dark Eldar, couldn't the Dark Eldar and Melkirth demons work side by side like Chaos Space Marines and other demons?


Well DE are supposed to be coming soon, so give us a new daemon to reinforce their methods of "slaves and murder"


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank you bakoren, you summed up much of what I was trying to say perfectly.

Though I was also thinking with Melkirth there would be much more chance for Dark Eldar and Chaos forces to be more mixed so really more demons and models belonging to Melkirth would mean DE, CSM and CD all get a boost.

If I could convert better I'd make some models to show what I mean about Melkirth models. Anyone have any good ideas for models? I still like the Poison Quills idea myself. Saw, Hellrasier and Hostel would make great inspirations for this.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

I just can't seem to think of anything that is Evil that the Dark Eldar don't already lavish in. In fact, it was doing all kinds of evil and depraved acts that gave birth to Slaanesh in 40k it would just seem kind of repetitive to have a second Chaos God risen to power based off the same source.

Each of those movies just seem to scream Haemonculus a master torturer, a super sadist. The only problem is that they like doing it so much that it still falls under Slaanesh's side of the pool.

I think that the Idea of What is Evil is a bit to subjective and varied to be defined under one Chaos God in 40k. The answer changes from time to time, place to place, and person to person. The Chaos Gods as the stand now are just manifestations of a person's psyche. Melkirth just sounds like he is a light blend of the other four. Not to extreme in any case but a great way to Fluffify your competitive Chaos Daemons list.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

if they would make deamons of him i would buy them 
i prefer the idea of him then some of the other gods
to start his favourte colour isnt pink
and his daemons can look like sound really cool


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Styro-J, the whole being god of evil isn't the best idea I'll admit. If I could change it I'd have him lord of *pain*, malice and wanton cruelty.

Slaanesh was born from depravity, but not in the same way as Melkirth, I'd go so far to say that in some ways their opposites. Melkirth was made from races (Dark Eldar in particular) being cruel and causing pain to others while Slaanesh was made by the Eldar searching for pleasure.

Would it not be a stretch to have the Dark Eldar come out from worshiping just Slaanesh and worshiping Melkirth too? The Haemonculi torture people and get pleasure doing it which is Slaanesh based, but it also is cruel and painful and powers up Melkirth. Much in the same way that someone scheming and setting up a battle between Orks and Imp Guard would be powering up both Tzeentch and Khorne.

Melkirth is really an aspect of a person's psyche too, everyone has the ability to be incredibly cruel and inflict agony on others, Melkirth embodies that.

Khorne makes you kill, Tzeentch makes you scheme and manipulate, Nurgle makes you spread his plagues, Slaanesh makes you seek sensation. Melkirth makes you merciless and cruel, not making you find pleasure in the torture of others as Slaanesh would, simply torturing them to death and whatnot.

Cain, he does sound like a new aspect while not throwing all the other parts of chaos for a loop. I certainly would love Melkirth to be put back in and am sure the Melkirth daemons would be awesome. Definitely better than many of the daemons around like Pink Horrors and Fiends of Slaanesh


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

murdock129 said:


> Mel alone sounds stupid yes, but Melkirth as a whole sounds good (and if you wanna abbreviate just have Melk or Kirth)
> 
> And yes but the Dark Eldar are a relatively boring force, with nothing really too special involved with them, who haven't been updated in forever and really don't show off their cruelty too well. Not to mention fluff and game wise their a very minor force, not many play Dark Eldar and in the fluff their simply raiders, not a dangerous invasion force like Chaos, Tyranids of Necrons.
> 
> Also while we have the psychological profile with Dark Eldar, couldn't the Dark Eldar and Melkirth demons work side by side like Chaos Space Marines and other demons?


Dark Eldar are boring because they haven't kept up with all the flashy new toys that everyone else has got in the last 13 years.

None of your points make a good fluff reason why Mel should be introduced, or indeed a mechanical reason.

Dark Eldar don't work side by side with Chaos for the same reason that we don't work side by side with our livestock. Dark Eldar place no value on any life but their own. Instead of working with Chaos cultists, they'd just cart them off to be slaves. Also, Dark Eldar hate and fear Chaos just as much as Craftworld Eldar, because Slaanesh eats their souls after they die.

Your whole argument seems to be "Dark Eldar aren't shiny and new" but frankly, if they got a release now, they WOULD be shiny and new, as well as being far FAR better than a cheap knock off Chaos God.

What would you even give him apart from "Spikey daemons"?

Khorne - Magic resistant, Killing machines
Nurgle - Resilient, Negative modifiers
Slaanesh - Fast, Delicate
Tzeentch - Sorcery, Mutation

What does that leave Mel? Not a huge amount, without treading on the toes of other Chaos Gods or Dark Eldar.


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Sethis said:


> Dark Eldar are boring because they haven't kept up with all the flashy new toys that everyone else has got in the last 13 years.
> 
> None of your points make a good fluff reason why Mel should be introduced, or indeed a mechanical reason.


Was there really a fluff reason for the Necrons or Tau being introduced? Or the Squats or Zoats being removed from the game? There is no chaos god of cruelty, which is a really big part of evil as a whole and none of the chaos gods truly represent cruelty. 



> Dark Eldar don't work side by side with Chaos for the same reason that we don't work side by side with our livestock. Dark Eldar place no value on any life but their own. Instead of working with Chaos cultists, they'd just cart them off to be slaves. Also, Dark Eldar hate and fear Chaos just as much as Craftworld Eldar, because Slaanesh eats their souls after they die.


 The Skaven in fantasy hated chaos too yet the Horned Rat is often considered a chaos god. And since your proving the Dark Eldar aren't working with Chaos meaning the chaos have no torturers or cruelty, which for a force as evil as chaos is a large gap and something that should really be filled



> Your whole argument seems to be "Dark Eldar aren't shiny and new" but frankly, if they got a release now, they WOULD be shiny and new, as well as being far FAR better than a cheap knock off Chaos God.


 I'd prefer if you didn't call him a knock off



> What would you even give him apart from "Spikey daemons"?
> 
> Khorne - Magic resistant, Killing machines
> Nurgle - Resilient, Negative modifiers
> ...


 Well there's the whole idea of fear and making the enemy flee easily due to the whole mutilated army thing, then there's large numbers which the other armies lack

And honestly GW made him, I'd love to have him in, but if he was put in I wouldn't be coming up with all the ideas, I don't have loads of good ideas for what to do with him. But I'm sure others would have good ideas what to do with him


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Vrykolas2k said:


> The idea would have worked great, before GW decided that all of the Chaos Gods and their followers should be serve eachother tea and dumplings.
> Back when they hated eachother, a 5th god muddying the waters even more would have worked.


If you actually read the Daemons Codex its clear that they hate each other just as much, if not more than in previous editions.



murdock129 said:


> Would it not be a stretch to have the Dark Eldar come out from worshiping just Slaanesh and worshiping Melkirth too?


Firstly, the Dark Eldar do not worship Slaanesh, they despise her. And the problem with your theory of having this Melkirth largely based on the Dark Eldar race is that the Dark Eldar are essentially already attuned to Slaanesh, their souls are being constantly drained by Slaanesh, and their souls when they die are consumed by Slaanesh. The way the Dark Eldar act now, is the same as the Ancestor Eldar acted at the peak of the Eldar Empire's decadence (we know this as its clearly stated), and what did that result in? Slaanesh. Therefore its safe to assume that the Dark Eldar's acts still fuel and empower Slaanesh rather than a completely seperate Chaos Power.

Slaanesh has dibs on the Eldar im afraid.

Also this Melkirth is arguably too similar to Slaanesh to ever achieve the same amount of power as the Four. In fact Melkirth could well just be an aspect/facet of Slaanesh.


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Firstly, the Dark Eldar do not worship Slaanesh, they despise her. Ok my bad
> 
> And the problem with your theory of having this Melkirth largely based on the Dark Eldar race is that the Dark Eldar are essentially already attuned to Slaanesh, their souls are being constantly drained by Slaanesh, and their souls when they die are consumed by Slaanesh. They aren't entirely based on the Dark Eldar, just Melkirth gains power from cruelty and whose more cruel than the Dark Eldar? Plus couldn't he live off their cruelty at the same time as Slaanesh living off their depravity?
> 
> ...


Yes Melkirth is relatively similar to Slaanesh in some regards, but the Horned Rat was similar to Nurgle. Nurgle isn't too different from Khorne in some regards. There are similarities between the chaos gods in place already. Zuvassin and Malal were virtually identical


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

So, as Khaine is to Khorne : Melkirth is to Slaanesh?


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Styro-J said:


> So, as Khaine is to Khorne : Melkirth is to Slaanesh?


It's a very similar situation yes, though with obvious differences


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> If you actually read the Daemons Codex its clear that they hate each other just as much, if not more than in previous editions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So why then do I keep seeing Chaos Marine armies devoted to Khorne and Tzeentch?
The Chaso Marine codex has none of what you speak...


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

murdock129 said:


> Was there really a fluff reason for the Necrons or Tau being introduced? Or the Squats or Zoats being removed from the game? There is no chaos god of cruelty, which is a really big part of evil as a whole and none of the chaos gods truly represent cruelty.


Necrons and Tau did not directly infringe on another races archetype. Mel is a direct copy of what Dark Eldar stand for.



murdock129 said:


> The Skaven in fantasy hated chaos too yet the Horned Rat is often considered a chaos god.


That's a misconception by ignorant Empire scholars, and has little to do with what the Horned Rat actually is. Skaven are also often considered to be entirely mythical, yet we still have a whole army of them...



murdock129 said:


> And since your proving the Dark Eldar aren't working with Chaos meaning the chaos have no torturers or cruelty, which for a force as evil as chaos is a large gap and something that should really be filled


Eh? Chaos has no torturers? Have you read ANY of the Black Library books involving Chaos? They conduct experiments on people, grow them to huge sizes just so they can harvest more skin from them, drive people insane, and blah blah blah. ALL followers of chaos are sadistic bastards by nature, unless there's a Traitor Legion called the "Pink 'n' Fluffy Marines" that I'm unaware of.



murdock129 said:


> Well there's the whole idea of fear and making the enemy flee easily due to the whole mutilated army thing, then there's large numbers which the other armies lack
> 
> And honestly GW made him, I'd love to have him in, but if he was put in I wouldn't be coming up with all the ideas, I don't have loads of good ideas for what to do with him. But I'm sure others would have good ideas what to do with him


Again, causing fear = Dark Eldar thing (their weapons like Terrorfexes and Horrorfexes), and the lack of a dedicated Horde Army isn't exactly a major loss to the Chaos forces

The thing is, GW wouldn't be able to create ~4 HQs ~5 Elites ~4 Troops ~3 Fast Attack and ~4 Heavy Support for the Daemons and probably wouldn't even be able to create a Mark of Chaos that did a decent job of representing what Mel does. The Chaos codicies are already some of the most full and varied out there, and I'd rather see smaller armies get expansions than an already bloated army gets even MORE stuff that it doesn't need.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

This looks to me like an army of cruelty and fear, led by a god of the same. Is this an original concept?

DE: The most obvious. They use the darkness as an ally and inflict pain and misery on their enemies, or more often, victims.

Slaaneshi: Daemons or marines, they crave sensation through torture of themselves and others, and they relish the fear and misery this causes.

Necron: The Nightbringer embodies the fear of mortality (he`s the reaper after all) and he delights in inflicting this upon his enemies. Or prey, to be more accurate. Only when their pain and fear has consumed them will he end their existence.

Night Lords: Overlooked a lot, I`ve noticed. Terror tactics, man. Leaving mutilated corpses in plain sight, using still living marines as hood ornaments/anatomy models can be a very effective means of torture, physical and psychological.

Have I missed any? Probably. But I think my point is made.

By all means, argue the point if you see fit. But in my opinion, a god of torture already exists, and he wears a black hood. Anyone after him just seems redundant.


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Maybe this topic should be closed since everyone seems to agree the whole idea sucks...


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Well there's probably a reason that GW only made 4 "Major" Chaos gods in the first place! :grin:


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I wouldnt say the idea sux i just think cruelity would be more like a minor power rather than a major power. The fluff does say there are many diffrent minor powers. 

I think it would make an intresting addition to chaos but im not sure what hasnt been covered within the other four already. 

Also essentially what new use could u give daemons they pretty much have all the areas of warfare covered. Yes its like playing a army of specialist troops but still what else could you give them. 

If anyone likes the idea of a diffrent chaos god other than the others just pick which daemons model would fit in with this othe theme and create your own just using the rules for one of the other powers. There is nothing that says khorne has be painted red or nurgle must look putrid and green.

Chaos Daemons gives the player such a huge freedom of creativity you can do anything you want with them


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

yeah it would be a greath idea for the coming chaos books to give some info about minor gods and maybe the daemons of mel could be a scout like


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Sethis said:


> Well there's probably a reason that GW only made 4 "Major" Chaos gods in the first place! :grin:


 What do you think that is?



TheSpore said:


> I wouldnt say the idea sux i just think cruelity would be more like a minor power rather than a major power. The fluff does say there are many diffrent minor powers.


 There's the ability to be cruel in the soul of every sentient being



cain the betrayer said:


> yeah it would be a greath idea for the coming chaos books to give some info about minor gods and maybe the daemons of mel could be a scout like


So could Melkirth demons be a bit like Furies?



Sethis said:


> The thing is, GW wouldn't be able to create ~4 HQs ~5 Elites ~4 Troops ~3 Fast Attack and ~4 Heavy Support for the Daemons and probably wouldn't even be able to create a Mark of Chaos that did a decent job of representing what Mel does. The Chaos codicies are already some of the most full and varied out there, and I'd rather see smaller armies get expansions than an already bloated army gets even MORE stuff that it doesn't need.


 Just to make a point. Mel wouldn't need all that much, Mel just needs a troop, hq, elite, fast attack, demon prince and space marine, that's six things, hardly a stretch. And the Demon Princes is certainly optional.



Serpion5 said:


> DE: The most obvious. They use the darkness as an ally and inflict pain and misery on their enemies, or more often, victims.


 Not chaos. And can't there be two forces with similarities? the Deamon hunters, Witch Hunters, Space Marines, Blood Angels and Space Wolves are all really similar but with a few differences.



> Slaaneshi: Daemons or marines, they crave sensation through torture of themselves and others, and they relish the fear and misery this causes.


 Didn't I already go into this? Sensation and cruelty aren't exactly the same and doing something cruel could be working for both gods just as manipulating forces to battle would make both Tzeentch and Khorne happy



> Necron: The Nightbringer embodies the fear of mortality (he`s the reaper after all) and he delights in inflicting this upon his enemies. Or prey, to be more accurate. Only when their pain and fear has consumed them will he end their existence.


 Ok I admit I didn't think about the Nightbringer until now and admit you have a point, but like the Dark Eldar he's not chaos.



> Night Lords: Overlooked a lot, I`ve noticed. Terror tactics, man. Leaving mutilated corpses in plain sight, using still living marines as hood ornaments/anatomy models can be a very effective means of torture, physical and psychological.


 Do the Night Lords actually worship and particular Chaos god? If not why not have them worship Melkirth?



> That's a misconception by ignorant Empire scholars, and has little to do with what the Horned Rat actually is. Skaven are also often considered to be entirely mythical, yet we still have a whole army of them...


My bad



> Eh? Chaos has no torturers? Have you read ANY of the Black Library books involving Chaos? They conduct experiments on people, grow them to huge sizes just so they can harvest more skin from them, drive people insane, and blah blah blah. ALL followers of chaos are sadistic bastards by nature, unless there's a Traitor Legion called the "Pink 'n' Fluffy Marines" that I'm unaware of.


 Fine I concede that Chaos are sadistic by nature, but none of the deities themselves are truly gods of cruelty and demons while sadistic in nature aren't specialized in cruelty like Melkirth demons should. All demons enjoy fighting and killing and are adept at it, but there are still Khorne demons (and space marines) made for specially violence


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Well... You have to go on this.

*1st:* Slaanesh has dibs on basically all of the Eldar's souls.
*2nd:* Even if the Dark Eldar were able to contribute to this Melkirth's power, they aren't that large of a faction and really wouldn't be able to affect the power of a chaos god all to much. 

As stated, the Eldar are a dying race, their gods have essentially become static in their power -if they're not dead- and the ones who are left go to Slaanesh when they die.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

> Didn't I already go into this? Sensation and cruelty aren't exactly the same and doing something cruel could be working for both gods just as manipulating forces to battle would make both Tzeentch and Khorne happy


Yes you did, it was just not a particularly good argument. The reason why Mel is not a good idea is because nobody is cruel for the sake of cruelty. People are cruel because they get something out of it (like nefarious interrogational techniques) or they like it.



> Ok I admit I didn't think about the Nightbringer until now and admit you have a point, but like the Dark Eldar he's not chaos.


At last, you finally went there and admitted that you don't care if your idea isn't necessary, it should just be added because it's your idea. Or because "CHAOS PWNS ALL!!!". 



> Do the Night Lords actually worship and particular Chaos god? If not why not have them worship Melkirth?


I find it really weird that you so want a futher expansion on chaos when you really know so little about it. There are many good reasons why they shouldn't worship him.



> Fine I concede that Chaos are sadistic by nature, but none of the deities themselves are truly gods of cruelty and demons while sadistic in nature aren't specialized in cruelty like Melkirth demons should. All demons enjoy fighting and killing and are adept at it, but there are still Khorne demons (and space marines) made for specially violence.


No, they don't. Daemons have no feelings at all, they are feelings incarnate. And Slaanesh is still the frigging god dedicated to pain and cruelty. We should NOT get a 5th major chaos power dedicated to an aspect Slaanesh covers 99% of the time.

Please forgive my hostile tone, but your arguments seems flawed in every way. Especially when you say DE are boring and uninteresting when you clearly know nothing about them. They have far more personality than "CRUELTY INCARNATE" as Mel should be. 
Here's another good reason why Mel shouldn't usurp the Dark Eldars throne of misery: Do you know why count Dracula barely appears in Bram Stoker's novel of the same name? Because he's just evil. No personality whatsoever, much like Mel would be. The story is instead about his victims who are far more interesting since they have character.
In DE's case, if they lack a little more personality it's because they only have a sandwich-thin, 12-year-old codex. Nothing an update shouldn't handle. Whereas a new chaos god would take considerably more than that and the result would never be good as he is more like unecessaty incarnate. 

Once again, no disrespect.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Well i just wanna say that im not aginst there ever being an expansion to the chaos powers i just dont feel cruelity is the right selection to add.

If you wanna get crazy with it there would be a chaos god for everything like the old greek mythology they had a gods that streched from the sun right down to there being a god of sandwiches (JK)
Look at the 7 deadly sins in the bible 
Sloth, Greed, Lust, Malice, Vanity,Anger, Gluttony
we cannot expand more on these they have already been covered by the main 4 and these are also the greatest of all human emotions. 
SO i have come to a new conclusion there should be a chaos god of cheese. why cause cheese is freakin awesome.
Think about it he could have the greater daemon of cheese made with pure limburger and he can be given every single chaos gift in the book hell why stop with 1 codex lets give him some of the DE and Eldar stuff and a holy hand grenade cant forget a holy hand grenade. he can also be the wielder of the golden can of easy cheese bacon flavor.
The greatest flavor ever made.

I think i want some cheese now or some nachos i dont know something with cheese in it.

Oh and for the record the Night Lords are chaos undevided...

See you guys later im gonna eat some cheese now


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

:cray: Does anyone at all like this idea? Or think any part of it is any good?


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

i said i liked the idea i always wanted to see chaos have a 5th power my last was juts me in a very goofy mood


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

The Chaos gods cover all the emotions, whether it be in their most basic form... Another one is not needed, what the hell would he/she feed off of? Cruelty is not an emotion.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Malice is totally an emotion. It's like rage, but the brooding, planned kind. It's still being evil, just with a little more forethought.

Edit: I guess I'm thinking more of brooding rage or resentment. Cruelty *is* pretty bland...


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

So a fifth chaos god (possibly Melkirth himself) could work, just not using cruelty? using something else (the original 4 don't cover everything).

I assume hatred and/or intolerance would go under Khorne. Anyone have any ideas for what Melkirth could be? Which would be insanity?


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

i like it very much but maybe not as one of the main four
it would be very cool if they said something about minor gods in the armybooks/codexes
if they gave more background on him i would paint some chaos space marines in 40k and some warriors in his colours and maybe even some daemons


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

murdock129 said:


> So a fifth chaos god (possibly Melkirth himself) could work, just not using cruelty? using something else (the original 4 don't cover everything).
> 
> I assume hatred and/or intolerance would go under Khorne. Anyone have any ideas for what Melkirth could be? Which would be insanity?


 The 4 do cover everything -though a bit loosely...

I believe he could work as an independent Greater Daemon garnering worship from various humans/xenos -but a lot of daemons already do that... Probably best released as "leading" a Renegade Space Marine chapter. I could see him being added as a Mark option only, perhaps a weapon? But personally I don't think he's strong enough to be added in as a chaos god.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

murdock129 said:


> So a fifth chaos god (possibly Melkirth himself) could work, just not using cruelty? using something else (the original 4 don't cover everything).
> 
> I assume hatred and/or intolerance would go under Khorne. Anyone have any ideas for what Melkirth could be? Which would be insanity?


Yes, Khorne does indeed cover hatred. With a mixture of Tzeentch needed as hatred tends to be a lot more calculated and reasonable (maybe not a lot) than just anger. Hatred is in many ways no more than a hope to see your object/subject of hate to suffer a cruel fate. To see their existense change for the worse.
Insanity is first and foremost covered by the C'tan known as the outsider. Secondly, all 4 gods have a connection to insanity as they respresent mortal emotions taken to extremes. And chaos whorship corrupts so insanity is usually the consequence. Besides, chaos itself is not sane by any means.

But if you want to know which chaos god is mostly linked to madness, it's Tzeentch. Tzeentch is change of both body and mind, he knows all that has been and all that could be. He's eternal scheming is truly insane and no mortal can achieve his wisdom with their mind staying intact.

The idea of expanding the 4 to 5 is not bad as such, it is just not needed. And if it were to be done my best bet would be to make Ma'lal the 5th power. He represents self destruction, the everlasting war the 4 greater powers wage on each other, the paradox of chaos. And also, to a lesser extent, inner conflict and the mortal conscience. He is far more interesting than any other new power would be as he is not just 1 thing (like the other 4) and he certainly covers areas the others really don't. And a chaos power that abhors chaos could be quite interesting mechanically.
But alas, he will never be as GW no longer own the copyrights to him. A shame.


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't believe they cover everything, if they do then I can fire off a bunch of things and the people on here should be able to tell me which god their attributed too.

Insanity
Oblivion
Unlife
Loss
Terror
Ruin
Parasitism
Pyromania (and other forms of Mania)
Nepotism/Favoritism
Self Destruction

There's several things that could have him at least as one of the most powerful lesser gods. The Mark and Weapon things could work, but I still think he'd be better as having demons and/or those

Perhaps Melkirth could take Malal's old spot as the god of self destruction


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

murdock129 said:


> I don't believe they cover everything, if they do then I can fire off a bunch of things and the people on here should be able to tell me which god their attributed too.
> 
> Insanity
> Oblivion
> ...


 The red ones aren't emotions... Then terror would go along with despair and hopelessness (nurgle)


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Disgust
Sadness
Anticipation
Remorse
Submission
Torment
Envy
Grief
Depression
Shame
Alienation
Isolation 
Neglect
Loneliness
Dejection 
Insecurity
Embarrassment
Humiliation
Insult
Shock
Hysteria
Anxiety
Dread
Ok then, these are emotions, which of these would be attributed to which god?

Also disease, schemeing, violence and pleasure aren't emotions either


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Malal would be a better bet as the 5th god... I can see Melkirith being a sort of scheming DP or demigod, but he's not the best choice. Really, Slaaneshi fluff covers most of the sadistic and spiteful qualities Melkirith has anyway. 

@Murdock129: A few of those are already covered (Sadness = despair, anticipation = hope) and a big chunk revolve around being lonely.



> Alienation
> Isolation
> Neglect
> Loneliness
> ...


It's all the same.

As an aside, who's in charge of envy? I can definitely see a self-pitying god being quite dangerous. Not focused on improving himself, but on bringing everyone else down. A sort of dangerously envious and resentful god lashing out... animals fight hardest when scared, and all that.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

murdock129 said:


> Disgust
> The imperium does that just fine. Otherwise, Khorne.
> Sadness
> Nurgle
> ...


Is pleasure not an emotion? WTH? Besides, noone said that the Dark Gods could only represent emotions and deal with them. They are gods, spawned from mortal thought and emotion.

I think that is pretty obvious if you read anything about chaos.
I also thought I made that clear with earlier statements. Maybe I didn't do it clearly enough. Or maybe you didn't read them.
DON'T IGNORE ME!!!


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Self Pity works

Envy
Self Pity
Insecurity 
Self Destruction
Anxiety/Paranoia
and a few others I haven't thought of could work too

Not to mention with all the other parts (like Mutation for Tzeentch). so the stuff I mentioned earlier such as, Insanity, Oblivion, Unlife, Loss, Ruin, Parasitism, Pyromania (and other forms of Mania), Nepotism/Favoritism and others


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

murdock129 said:


> Self Pity works
> 
> Envy
> Said that already. But Varrius idea is certainly interesting.
> ...


Seriously, are you not reading my answers? :shok: Hmm....does heresy have an ignore button? If that's the case it might save me some time. No need to write if noone reads.


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Apologies, only I was typing out my response for a while and you posted yours before I posted mine so I didn't see yours

You say Nurgle would fit the emogod stuff if stretched and who wants an Emogod anyway. But what would be so bad about that? I've seen depression tear people's lives apart and even kill them

Yes Self destruction is Malal's territory, but he's no longer canon so can you truly count that?

And yes Varrius' idea is a very good one, since there doesn't seem to be anyone around (aside from in this topic) building on the Melkirth idea, so I may use that idea myself -goes off to add Varrius' comment to notepad-


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I've always wanted to have a self-loathing god. This is the backstory I just cranked out to defend the idea, it's a long read, but it would explain his existence within the 40k fluff.

A nurgle lord has been injured in battle (say blinded) and was barely holding onto life with his Nurgle-given toughness. Let's suppose Nurgle makes him a daemon prince, in recognition of his previous victories. However, something goes wrong during the apotheosis ceremony; he's a daemon, but still obese and blind. He hates his 'life.' He wants nothing more than to die, but he's now immortal. For the first few fights, he's a mewling wreck, and is easily dispatched. He soon realizes daemons don't really die, they just loose form. He is furious. His self-loathing grows over the centuries, and he severs ties to Nurgle during one of his rants. He grows in power, becoming too close to ascension for the other gods to ignore. He is put into a labyrinth, and told there is a teleporter provided for his escape, if he can only find it. He loathes his own weakness, and his inability to escape. Humans begin to worship him. All those oppressed by the Emperor, all those who've suffered at the hands of the strong and been too weak to fight back, they're all potential converts. The Imperium is huge, but word eventually spreads that this Daemon will weaken your enemies, make them crawl. He appeals to all the impotent cockalorums mankind has to offer... and his ranks begin to swell. Eventually, you end up with enough worshipers to grant demigod status. Granted, that god is curled up in a ball whimpering, but he exists. It's not rage like Khorne, or 'finer' pain like Slaanesh, but a festering self-hatred gone bad. 

In game terms, these guys would probably be cultists (it makes no sense for CSM to be that depressed about themselves, they're super-human.) The psychic powers would be handicaps, things that sapped the foes strength or slowed him down. Add a few special rules reflecting their mental unhealth, and you'd have some resentful, bitter cultists. His mark could be a stat penalty (to represent the issue that caused people to join in the first place) but would give a bonus based on the desire to die in combat... unbreakable, maybe?

And with that, I think I need to homebrew this. Off to that thread...

@AA...AARGH: Heresy does have an ignore option. Click on someone's avatar, and you'll get the chance to add them to an 'ignore' or 'buddy' list.

Edit: And I just realized how sad it is to be creating homebrew back-stories to my stuff... oh well.


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> I've always wanted to have a self-loathing god. This is the backstory I just cranked out to defend the idea, it's a long read, but it would explain his existence within the 40k fluff.
> 
> A nurgle lord has been injured in battle (say blinded) and was barely holding onto life with his Nurgle-given toughness. Let's suppose Nurgle makes him a daemon prince, in recognition of his previous victories. However, something goes wrong during the apotheosis ceremony; he's a daemon, but still obese and blind. He hates his 'life.' He wants nothing more than to die, but he's now immortal. For the first few fights, he's a mewling wreck, and is easily dispatched. He soon realizes daemons don't really die, they just loose form. He is furious. His self-loathing grows over the centuries, and he severs ties to Nurgle during one of his rants. He grows in power, becoming too close to ascension for the other gods to ignore. He is put into a labyrinth, and told there is a teleporter provided for his escape, if he can only find it. He loathes his own weakness, and his inability to escape. Humans begin to worship him. All those oppressed by the Emperor, all those who've suffered at the hands of the strong and been too weak to fight back, they're all potential converts. The Imperium is huge, but word eventually spreads that this Daemon will weaken your enemies, make them crawl. He appeals to all the impotent cockalorums mankind has to offer... and his ranks begin to swell. Eventually, you end up with enough worshipers to grant demigod status. Granted, that god is curled up in a ball whimpering, but he exists. It's not rage like Khorne, or 'finer' pain like Slaanesh, but a festering self-hatred gone bad.
> 
> ...


May I use this idea (but slightly changed) for my re-envisioning of Melkirth? I'll make sure to give you credit


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

If you want to see an envious and/or crippled god, I suggest you read Stephen Erikson's "Malazan Book of the Fallen" series, specifically House of Chains. I would also recommend Midnight Tides for an excellent depiction of someone who cannot be killed and is being driven insane by it.

I would also recommend Midnight Tides as one of the funniest fantasy books I have ever read, period. k:


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Knock yourself out, Murdock.  This guy just became the patron demigod of my rogue SM chapter, but the misery loves company, right? (That's going on a banner, in Latin.) There's not much point having a god no one else knows exists, so feel free to tweak and use as much as you'd like. Any idea what his name would be?

@Sethis: I'm going to my library, that sounds good.


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Misery? Is that shown by any of the gods at present? Because it could be another of Melkirth's if not

Same with Vengance since the envious wish to have Melkirth's favor to take that which they are envious of


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Nurgle seems pretty miserable to me...

Edit: If you do have an "Emo God" then I have a suggestion for his daemons:

"Emo Daemons"

Unit size: 10-20

10pts per model

WS3 BS3 S3 T3 I3 W1 A1 Ld7 5++

2 Close combat weapons

Emo: Every turn, you must remove one of the models from the game, as they kill themselves from depression.

Annoying whining: Every enemy unit within 12" must take a leadership test at the start of the turn or fall back from the incessant crying.

Bad Makeup: Every enemy unit with a model in base contact with Emo Daemons must reduce their WS by 1 due to the distracting black eyeliner and nail polish on males.

Angry: When the unit reaches half of it's starting strength every member of the unit gets the "Rage" and "Furious Charge" abilities, as the survivors get all angry over being persecuted.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

murdock129 said:


> Apologies, only I was typing out my response for a while and you posted yours before I posted mine so I didn't see yours
> No need to apologise. It just seemed you didn't even bother reading my answers (well, 2 at least) when I think it answered your questions. You know, like when people says "prove me wrong." and when you do, they ignore you. But don't take offense. I just like ranting, bitching, moaning and exaggerating. Now excuse me, I must go off killing ignorant freaks like that.....
> You say Nurgle would fit the emogod stuff if stretched and who wants an Emogod anyway. But what would be so bad about that? I've seen depression tear people's lives apart and even kill them
> It could work. Nurgle just covers most of it as is.
> ...





Inquisitor Varrius said:


> I've always wanted to have a self-loathing god. This is the backstory I just cranked out to defend the idea, it's a long read, but it would explain his existence within the 40k fluff.
> 
> A nurgle lord has been injured in battle (say blinded) and was barely holding onto life with his Nurgle-given toughness. Let's suppose Nurgle makes him a daemon prince, in recognition of his previous victories. However, something goes wrong during the apotheosis ceremony; he's a daemon, but still obese and blind. He hates his 'life.' He wants nothing more than to die, but he's now immortal. For the first few fights, he's a mewling wreck, and is easily dispatched. He soon realizes daemons don't really die, they just loose form. He is furious. His self-loathing grows over the centuries, and he severs ties to Nurgle during one of his rants. He grows in power, becoming too close to ascension for the other gods to ignore. He is put into a labyrinth, and told there is a teleporter provided for his escape, if he can only find it. He loathes his own weakness, and his inability to escape. Humans begin to worship him. All those oppressed by the Emperor, all those who've suffered at the hands of the strong and been too weak to fight back, they're all potential converts. The Imperium is huge, but word eventually spreads that this Daemon will weaken your enemies, make them crawl. He appeals to all the impotent cockalorums mankind has to offer... and his ranks begin to swell. Eventually, you end up with enough worshipers to grant demigod status. Granted, that god is curled up in a ball whimpering, but he exists. It's not rage like Khorne, or 'finer' pain like Slaanesh, but a festering self-hatred gone bad.
> 
> ...


Nah, it's not that sad. Not when it's cool. And you are onto something here. 

Edit- Khornes pretty vengeful too.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, but Khorne's big on beating people down. This would be more like khorne reject camp: all the people too weak to actually rage themselves. It's a focus warp; weakening others is different than being inherently stronger than them.

And Khorne is very "I kill you for fun." This is more "I'm suffering, why shouldn't you?"


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

That comment about Khorne was aimed at the OP suggesting that vengeance wasn't covered by the 4 greater powers.
I know all that. Well, really Khorne isn't so much killing for fun it's more like killing BECAUSE I FUCKING WANT TO!! 
Slaanesh kills for fun. Well, they both do.


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

I was just thinking because those who are most envious will want vengeance on those who they are envious of

I was also thinking if he was vengeance then I would give him Space Marines. more to the point, the Alpha Legion, since he promises the living Primarch vengeance against the Ultramarines for the death of his twin

Ok here's my version of the Fluff, it's not exactly watertight so suggestions how to improve would be highly appreciated.

Melkirth was once a nurgle lord who was injured in battle and was barely holding onto life with his Nurgle-given toughness. Nurgle made him a daemon prince, in recognition of his previous victories. 

However, once the apotheosis ceremony is complete he's horrified; 
He's a daemon, but when he looks at what he has become he finds himself disgusted. He cannot feel anything, he no longer have to fear death but now he feels he has no reasons to live, no reason to fight, nothing to strive for, he just felt empty and useless. He hates his 'life.' He wants nothing more than to die, but he's now immortal. For the first few fights, he's totally disinterested and is easily dispatched. But he soon realizes daemons don't really die, they just loose form. He is furious. 

His self-loathing and envy of those which have purpose and sensation grows over the centuries, and he severs ties to Nurgle during one of his rants, hating how jovial and cheerful Nurgle and his followers are. How they are cheerful when he is miserable. He quickly grows in power as humans and Xenos begin to worship him. All those oppressed by those with power over them, all those who've suffered at the hands of the strong and been too weak. All those who hate themselves 
or aspects of themselves. Those who see what others have which they do not and want more, they're all potential converts. 

The Universe is huge, filled with envy, greed and misery, and these fed Melkirth. He appeals to all the impotent cockalorums mankind has to offer, those who believe he understands their pain and their envy and who wish for his help to get their vengeance and to those who wish to take what they envy and his ranks begin to swell. Eventually, he ended up with enough worshipers to grant 
demigod status. 

As he rises to become one of the most powerful demigods he begins to form his own daemonic servants and allow mortals Daemon Princehood. But he has become too close to ascension for the other gods to ignore. He is put into a nigh on inescapable labyrinth by Tzeentch and Nurgle, and told there is a teleporter provided for his escape, if he can only find it. He loathes his own weakness, and his inability to escape, miserable and apart from the other beings of the warp aside from those he created himself. Yet still the greed, the envy, the misery, and now the resentment and desire for vegence of the mortal races allow him to rise in power. He is driven by his resentment of Tzeentch for trapping him, and Nurgle for making him what he was now, and he envies all the chaos god's power.

He eventually grows in power enough to create enough daemons to completely search the maze (as well as morphing his own appearance, no longer a pus covered Nurgle-like daemon, but a true chaos god in his own right), finding the teleporter and escaping with his servents. As he escapes into the warp he finds himself raised to godhood. Now he is able to see the material world once again and envies the mortals and their fleeting lives, revealing himself to those mortals who are most envious of vengeful, promising them vengeance. Most notably he revealed himself to Alpharius, promising him vengeance and destruction of the Ultramarine Chapter for the death of his brother Omegon.

Melkirth wants to see the other gods suffer as he did and he envies their power to the point where he wants to take it for his own. He wishes to see the Imperium torn down as revenge for the misery and death they caused and he desires vengeance for all those who have happiness when he and his followers are miserable.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

> He's a daemon, but when he looks at what he has become he finds himself disgusted. He cannot feel anything, he no longer have to fear death but now he feels he has no reasons to live, no reason to fight.


Doesn't feel right for a Chaos Champion. Those are all _good_ things.

As an aside, does anyone else think you could make really cool traitor guard for this guy using Empire Flagellants from WFB?


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

That would be pretty cool. But I don't know if his followers would be into self mutilation. Aren't they supposed to be weak? 
Like, death is a release, pain is from what they flee? Or something along the lines of that.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I was thinking for the bandages and such. I didn't expect the cultists to hurt themselves, but the sprues would make them look a little beat-up. Alternatively, zombies would add an atrophied, weaker feel.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Combining flagellants with zombies might do it. Then they both look weak and like they've been given too many wedgies by the big boys


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

The thing is as a champion he fought and enjoyed fighting because he knew it would lead towards him being a daemon prince, but when he became one he fell into a depression because he felt he had no more reason to exist now he'd accomplished his goal

Game: (What I have so far)

In game terms, his Chaos Space Marines are the Alpha Legion, and he has many Cultists and daemons.

His psychic powers are rather unusual. One fills the enemies mind with resentment and causes them to attack their allies and squad members. Another fills their mind with depression to the point where their incapacitated or kill themselves.

His Mark will lower one randomly chosen stat (to represent the reason that squad is mentally unstable) by one but will make that squad unbreakable in combat (to represent that they don't care if they die).

His own personal types of Marines are Executioners. Executioners are Chaos Space Marines who usually have had a great wrong done to them in the past. The Executioners swear an oat of retribution and pledge themselves to Melkirth. Executioners are fearless and absolutely hate their enemies making them unbreakable too. They also are armed with a Execution Pistol (Squad Leaders can swap it for a Execution Shotgun) and a choice of combat weapons. The choices are axe, sword, machete or sickle (axe being weakest, sickle being strongest). These weapons are magically enhanced to cleave through armor easily.Their stats mean they have higher Weapon Skill and Strength.

His cultists are like chaos space marines but weaker and at a lower points cost. To be his they must carry a Mark of Melkirth. They are armed with a Laspistol and a Sword (the leader can swap his sword for an Executioner's Machete or for a Chainsaw. Two may carry grenade launchers or plasma pistols.

Krueg was a chaos space marine of the Alpha Legion, who during the latest Black Crusade was found to be killing the other Chaos Space Marines in secret and stealing any wargear which he envied. He was hunted down and burned alive when caught, but his soul was caught by Melkirth who had one of his daemons steal Krueg's corpse. he could sense the desire for vengence in the soul, the self pity and the resentment against those who killed him and those he could now never kill. Melkirth took Krueg and restored his soul to his burnt body, reanimating it and striking a deal with Krueg. Krueg would serve Melkirth and Melkirth would keep Krueg alive and give him the resources to seek revenge on those who killed him and all those who have life when he only has undeath. Krueg is armed with an Executioner Pistol and a power claw. He is fearless, and an independant character. Since he is undead he will be reanimated when a friendly model near him
is killed (models can choose to commit suicide to bring him back). His claw gives him +2 strength (making 6) and counts as a lightning claw

The Steed of Melkirth (a Mizard) is reptilian, appearing like a large crouched lizard (think a large komodo dragon). It suffers from the misery special rule. It's teeth are tipped with venom which effect's the target's brain, causing them to become depressed and incapacitated or suicidal. They have a row of sideways facing spines sticking out of the back. It's tail has three scythe like blades, similar to Executioner Scythes one going out each side, one up the top. This model cannot be carried in transports exactly as if it were a cavelry model. It confers the rider +1 Strength and +1 Attack, as well as having depressive poison (which works like the psychic power, but affects the model the next turn)

Special Rule: Misery. The player must role a dice at the beginning of their turn (like with Animosity for Orcs and Goblins) per mortal Melkirth unit. On a roll of a 2,3,4 or 5 nothing happens. On a role of a 1 the squad will not attempt to move or shoot. On a roll of a 6 the squad becomes vengeful and resentful of any non-Melkirth unit for not suffering like they do. They will attempt to charge into combat against the nearest non-Melkirth unit (enemy or friendly) and attack them in combat if they can reach. If they can't reach they'll move then shoot at them.

Narcissists of Melkirth (Greater Daemon)
Narcissists are monstrosities, huge, bipedal and with a back covered in long hollow quill like spines which ooze depression poison, like those on a porcupine or hedgehog. It's head is like a human's but misshapen and tilted to the side, it's mouth looking as if there was never one there to begin with and someone has just cut into it's face with a knife. Inside are totally straight and sharp teeth with no tongue, yes somehow they can speak. The top of their head is covered in cockroaches which feast on it's rotten flesh, and two horns come out the top, curving back over it's spines. One eyes is much larger than the other, both bloody red and nearly constantly glaring. One of it's front limbs is a misshapen,being large and unwieldy yet with five short and stick-like fingers which have far more strength than would be believed. The nails on each finger are razor sharp and it carries a large scythe in that hand. The other arm resembles a giant crab claw, with a serrated edge on the inside and incredible speed despite being very large and seemingly cumbersome. It's legs are large and muscluar, on one side it has three scythe like claws coming from the front and one coming from the back while on the other side it is similar to a Bloodthirster's leg, only flesh colored with green tentacles hanging from the knee and trailing around the foot, each with small suckers on them which contain a tiny beak

Malicites (Elite Daemons)
Malicites appear like huge Earwigs without heads, it's tail raised over it's body, it's pincer spread wide, four of the six legs spread out with pitchfork like spikes out the front of each, the other two (at the front) raised with a scimitar on each. Where it's head would be there is only a gaping mouth filled with teeth which bend back so once they dig in it's impossible to escape. Above the mouth is a single compound eye. Their are small spikes covering the main body. Between the pincers is a hole out of which the Malicite sprays acid.

Bardiches (Fast Attack Daemons)
Bardiches appear like huge bats, their lungs huge so that when they wail with misery it can rip it's target apart, like the Sonic Blaster used by a Noise Marine. It's wingspan is very large, and it has sharp talons on it's feet and fangs that reach down past it's chin, and more scythe like claws on it's wings where a bat's hands would be. It doesn't have fur, instead it has thousands of tiny barbs, each a stinger like that on a wasp, bee or hornet. On it's back is a large aerodynamic fin, like that of a shark, which is also covered in stingers. Underneath it's body is a mass of tendrils, like a jellyfish, which are incredibly powerful venomous stingers, the venom killing instantly instead of slowly like depression poison.


Deliriums (Troop Daemon 1)
Deliriums are humanoid in appearance, always hunched over with pale whitish skin. Their eyes have a round gouge below each corner in the shape of a tear drop which constantly bleeds blood down their face. Their hands are clawed, though the claws are relatively blunt. In one hand they hold a
flail, morning star mace, knife or meat cleaver. Their faces are stretched down with no teeth in their mouth and no eyes in their sockets. They have thin forms with little obvious muscle. Their body is covered in hundreds of cuts and gashes. They wear cloaks from their waist down and ritually beat them. They are incredibly hard to kill and appear much like zombies, at all times seeming to weep, blood pouring from their eyes instead of tears. With their free hand they will trace their cuts and wounds self pityingly. When battling they will go into a frenzy, having beyond human strength and are known to eat their kills much like Kroot do.

Phagocytes (Troop Daemon 2)
Phagocytes are parasitic in nature, appearing robed like wights, floating above the ground with a small haze of red light, underneath the robes long flea-like legs waiting to strike. These can shoot out at extreme speed and stab straight through armor before draining the victim's life force using
small retractable and hollow spines, which seemingly makes them stronger. Underneath the hood is a insectoid creature, it's face appearing similar to a spider's, it's mandibles leaking venom permanently, with three compound eyes, all three of which have eyelids up it's features, it's face constantly shadowed. Under it's cloak it has Six more legs, but these demons are never seen to deliberately rip more holes in their cloaks, only using the extra legs when an enemy tears a hole in it.

Daemon Princes
Daemon Princes of Melkirth are generally smaller than other daemon princes, their bodies normally coal black in color, holding a whip in one hand, which has scythe like blades along the edges, a large sledgehammer in the other hand. They have long curled horns, coming out the top of their heads, which curl round to point out in front. They have very large mouths which take up their entire face aside from four eyes, one on the top, one on the bottom, one on the left and one on the right of the mouth. Inside the mouth they have normal human teeth, except their canines are like that of a Gelada. Their arms are long and thin, designs for lashing whips, their legs sturdier and muscluar, with toeslike that of an elephant or rhino, a long tail like a scorpions, and below the arms a pair of pincers also like a scorpion.

Main Attributes:
Envy
Self Pity
Resentment
Misery
and Vengeance

Secondary Attributes:
Loss
Ruin
Parasitism
Undeath
Nepotism/Favoritism
And Insanity

Also great models to use in his traitor guard and for Deliriums are those Mantic ghouls which were being offered up top, I have two sitting behind me and they look like perfect models.

Updated with misery rule, Krueg Character, Mizard Steed, Narcissists, Malicites, Bardiches, Deliriums, Phagocytes and Daemon Princes


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

OK this has got to stop i have been reading this thread for a while now and i am going to this now and set this record straight cause this driveing is me nutz.

Melkirth would be a pointless addition why because everything he stands for is already covered under the other 4.

Now if any minor power could possibly made into a 5th it would prolly be this one
Sarr'Kell- in Warhammer 40,000, he is the entity contacted by Erebus when Horus kills the Astropath Ing Mae Sing during the Horus Heresy. He calls himself lord of the shadows

This would make more sense. 

Lord of Shadows not truly covered with the other 4 this can open options for other fluff and gameing items.
This power can represent Fear!!! One of the strongest emotions ever.
I already know what you folks are gonna say...
but nurgle represents fear or khorne causes fear yadayadayada
Now this does open a door for oppurtunities
daemons that cause terror with the main focus of demoralizing the enemy.
In game turns non-fearless models would lose LD and I or would be handicapped and los WS. any unit within whatever IN. of the daemons might lose BS.
Now that that is out of the way.

I think this argument is done honestly murdock give up on melkirth im not saying this wasnt a good idea i just feel he would not be nowhere near as powerful as the other 4.
Ya see that is what chaos is missing is pshycology weaponry. 

there are other minor powers that could work as well but the thing is the 4 fluffed out so bad that we can interprate them as anything. I can do this to.

Take Ares- god of war, hatred, anger, honor
hell the greeks even called him other things too.

another thing flippin a EMO chaos god good lord that whould be horrible.
Cant stand emo music and cant stand emo kids. How hard is life being a teenager honestly WTF. I wish i could be a teenager again.
Anyway thats another subject for another time.

To close this rant Chaos has plenty already F&%K IT Melkirth would be a pansy and im sure the other 4 woulod pick on him badly (they prolly aready do) now can we stop arguing about this.
Im Sorry If Offended anyone with this Rant.


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

TheSpore , if you don't like the idea I accept that, but I choose to continue working on and designing Melkirth regardless of whether you hate the idea of him and emo stuff as a whole.

So please, allow us to do what we will and talk about what we will with Melkirth, and if you just don't want to hear any of the discussion, simple, don't come to this topic


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

TheSpore said:


> another thing flippin a EMO chaos god good lord that whould be horrible.
> Cant stand emo music and cant stand emo kids. How hard is life being a teenager honestly WTF. I wish i could be a teenager again.
> Anyway thats another subject for another time.



thats uncalled for his just saying an idea, if you don't agree with it don't read.

and being a teenager is actually quite hard because we always have adults saying your life's good and not caring about problems we have.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Cheer up, emo kid.

The idea is interesting. I based my Nightlords spinoff loosely on a god of fear. The inspiration was KH and the heartless. I do not have a name, I simply call him The Dark. He is fear embodied, but those able to serve him and still have courage can reap great rewards. If their courage fails them, they lose themselves to the darkness, becoming shadowkin (think possessed and raptors), eventually dissapaiting and becoming shadows, incarnations of darkness (think heartless, neoshadows and such). Their form is akin to slender, almost feminine bodies of pure darkness with glowing yellow eyes.

If these ideas appeal to you, by all means use them. I find that square enix games and various other animes are AWESOME sources of inspiration in this regard.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

If I make it as a writer, I hope to incorporate the characters I have invented over the years into my stories. I will have a few practise runs on this forum before I try for real though, having re-read my old stuff, I do need more practise and refinement.


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Would it not be possible to simply design both gods parallel to one another? The chances of GW using either are rather low (since Melkirth's not been mentioned for a while and Sarr'Kell doesn't seem like he's ascending to godhood)


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Well I just went to GW and showed what I have so far to the staff who were very enthusiastic about the idea (especially the Misery special rule) and suggest I take my Melkirth models in on Wednesday for a battle against one of them


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

You know what you might be on to something now murdock...

BTW i just wanted to say im sorry if i offended anyone on that last post i honestly didnt get to finish reading the whole disscussion due to that fact that my computer was acting up and decided i didnt need to see the last page of the disscussion so i apologise.

Anyway combineing the fear and misery into one chaos power 
Acutally i got it you can Melfirth the chaos god of shadow,fear,cruelty,and misery.
The other 4 are combonations of diffrent emotions. 
I honestly have put some thought in this and now it makes more sense.

His daemons could demoralize the enemy and be sorta like scouts & infiltrators(something i feel is missing from the daemons army anyway)
As for his mark and gifts these could also build upon the demoralizing factor or something sorta like a life tap weapon.
Anyway i think this might actually work now.


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

I think that certainly works as another Melkirth idea, though at the moment I'm sticking with what I wrote already since I spent a lot of time on that.

A chaos god of shadow, fear and cruelty would work too, but it's not Melkirth.

Maybe in the Homebrew fluff section we could have a topic for chaos god designs.

Also BTW Melkirth is considered canon


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

This is going to sound totally idiotic, but: Who's Melkerith?

What I wrote was more of a "there ought to be a god like this..." thing. I've no idea what Melkerith covers, so can anyone fill me in?

As my random, unasked for opinion, I'd try to dilute any purely emo personality facets. IMO, a dangerously insane god that hates itself is more dangerous than the severely depressed one. If you're sulking, you don't do that much evil. The mentality needs to be more evil than simply depressed to qualify for a Chaos god.

Oh, and Murdock, feel free to put that stuff up in the homebrew & houserule section, it'll get more attention there.


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks, I will

And the original Melkirth was a minor god, of wanton cruelty and malice, though due to the actions of the mortal races it was said he would become a chaos god

Though I prefer ours


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I like this guy too, I was just wondering if he should have a different name. Anyway, have fun with your custom rules and fluff.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

if you had scout daemons you could have an elite choice or character they could have that special rule that shadowblade (uber darkelf assassin in fantasy has)


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=60080
^ My Melkirth fluff (much thanks to Inquisitor Varrius)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=60082
^ My ruleset for Melkirth models


----------



## Lither (Apr 2, 2010)

Well, I think creating a Chaos God of evil, malice, and wanton cruelty and suffering will have the following effect; 

We'll have another being holding up a skinned corpse saying "Hey! Look at me! I tortured him", which comes close to the DE flying around screaming "Look at us! Fear us! We'll torture you!" while the other WH40k armies just say "If you ignore them, they'll stop."

Still, having a Chaos God of cruelty might convince me to add Chaos to my army collection.

I liked Melkirth after reading he was the god of wanton cruelty.


----------



## toalewa850 (Mar 21, 2010)

It would be intresting yet unlikely.


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Lither said:


> Well, I think creating a Chaos God of evil, malice, and wanton cruelty and suffering will have the following effect;
> 
> We'll have another being holding up a skinned corpse saying "Hey! Look at me! I tortured him", which comes close to the DE flying around screaming "Look at us! Fear us! We'll torture you!" while the other WH40k armies just say "If you ignore them, they'll stop."
> 
> ...


You have to admit though, having someone holding up a skinned corpse with evil daemons baying for torture around them beats going "Look at us! Fear us! We'll torture you!".

And yeah Melkirth really could be good as any of the four forms suggested so far:

God of Malice and Wanton Cruelty
Insane God of Self-Pity
God of Envy and Vengeance
God of Self Destruction (taking Malal's spot)

Though only the first is official


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

GW`s resources are only increasing at the moment. I would not be surprised if we see another chaos god like Melkirth or Malice in the future.

At the very least, an encyclopaedia like book outlining chaos gods and lesser gods by name and personal history would be an interesting read. Like an expansion to the data in the codex.

BTW TheSpore, your rant was a bit excessive a few pages back (I just noticed it). What gave you the right to simply shoot someone down for trying to be creative? My own writing is failing, so I do what I can to be supportive of others. You, however, just seemed to say "NO YOU`RE WRONG" without consideration.

I was pleased to notice your apology on the next page. At least you had that much tact, but still. This stuff is typed out, so you CAN and SHOULD put some thought into what you say.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

eh it was late night and i didnt even think when i put that out so ounce again my bad folks


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Sethis said:


> Well there's probably a reason that GW only made 4 "Major" Chaos gods in the first place! :grin:


Yes, they are based on the four horsemen of the apocalypse.

Some of, if not most of GW's "fluff" and actual characters names come straight from history and mythology. They just put a spin on it and call it their own.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Unforgiven302 said:


> Yes, they are based on the four horsemen of the apocalypse.
> 
> 
> > The number perhaps, but little else. This has been covered on another thread, so I`m not going into it again.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Serpion5 said:


> Unforgiven302 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, they are based on the four horsemen of the apocalypse.
> ...


You may not want to go into it, but others might. But, I call BS none the less. Do some reading on them and you will see that GW has rarely created anything new or totally unique in any way, shape or form in relevance to a lot of it's background stories or "fluff." The four horsemen fit the descriptions of the "chaos gods" pretty damn good. Don't believe me? Do some reading on them. GW has used previous mythological and religious stories and writings to shape their own background for their game. The four horsemen are just one example. Abaddon is another. He is named in a few religions as the bringer of death, a demon from the abyss or a ruler of a bottomless pit of death. Sounds like the eye of terror to me? The emperor and his sons, (or you could call them disciples? huh, kind of funny how one turned on him like Judas did on someone rather well known?) is yet another. How about the name Horus? In Egyptian history, Horus was the god of war, protection and a few other things. Oh, and how about the "eye of Horus?" yeah, straight from Egyptian mythology. There is very little that GW has done that hasn't already been written about albeit from a different vantage point and in a different time. 

So I don't see a fifth chaos god coming around any time soon from GW, as there isn't room for one. Yes there are many, many lesser gods of chaos, but the four main ones cover the bases.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I`m not disputing mythology has influenced basically everything, I just don`t agree that War, Death, Famine and Pestilence are the direct inspiration and template for the chaos gods.

If you want to call the mythology card, let`s look at a few of those old religions you mentioned.
Yes Abaddon is mentioned in several religions, christianity among them. Yes, the disiple turning traitor is another from the bible.
Now speaking of Horus. Egyptian mythos. Did Ancient Egypt have only four main gods? Off the top of my head...

Amon Re, the supreme god.
Thoth, God of magic, wisdom and music.
Isis, Goddess of fertility.
Onuris, God of War. 
Tefnut, sea and water.
Anubis, death.

And I`m sure there are more. Hathor, Osiris, Apophis, etc. 

Now the horsemen. 

War, fits with Khorne. This is easy.
Death, fits with Nurgle, fits with Tzeentch, in fact, fits them all.
Famine. This seems to fit Nurgle and Slaanesh.
Pestilence, surprise, Nurgle again.

Granted, they can be made to fit, but it`s a loose fit at best. Basic conclusion of aforementioned previous thread.

My point is, why would GW limit themselves to only four gods when other heavily sourced mythos have so many more?

By now, the fluff is pretty well established, but not so much that change is impossible. A single well written story could change almost anything.

Conclusion: imo, there is plenty of room for another god, and if GW wants it, it will happen. If we hobbyists want it, we can make it happen. That is the beauty of this hobby, the potential to flex your creative muscles is everywhere, and to blindly say that everything is plagiarised and set in stone is just...:ireful2:


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Amun - King of the Gods
Anubis - God of Embalming and the Dead
Aten - Aten was a form of the sun god Ra. 
Atum - Atum was a creator god. 
Bastet - Bastet was a Protective Goddess. 
Bes - Bes was the protector of pregnant women, newborn babies and the family
Geb - Geb was the husband and brother of the sky goddess Nut. He was also the father of Osiris, Isis, Nepthys and Seth. 
Hapy - Hapy was the god of the innundation. 
Hathor - Hathor was a protective goddess. She was also the goddess of love and joy
Horus - Horus was the protector of the ruler of Egypt.
Isis - Isis was a protective goddess. She used powerful magic spells to help people in need.
Khepri - Khepri was a god of creation, the movement of the sun, and rebirth. 
Khnum - Khnum was a creator god, and a god of the innundation. 
Ma'at - Ma'at was the goddess of truth, justice and harmony.
Nephthys - Nephthys was a protective goddess of the dead. 
Nun - Nun was the waters of chaos.
Nut - Nut was the sky-goddess, whose body created a vault or canopy over the earth. 
Osiris - Osiris was the god of the dead, and ruler of the underworld. 
Ptah - Ptah was the god of craftsmen. 
Ra - Ra was the sun god
Ra-Horakhty - Ra-Horakhty was a combination of the gods Horus and Ra. 
Sekhmet - Sekhmet was the goddess of war. 
Seshat - Seshat was the goddess of writing and measurement. 
Seth - Seth was the god of chaos. 
Shu - Shu was the god of the air. 
Sobek - Sobek was a Nile god. 
Tawaret - Tawaret was a goddess who protected women during pregnancy and childbirth. 
Tefnut - Tefnut was the goddess of moisture. 
Thoth - Thoth was the god of writing and knowledge. 

Those are all the Egyptian gods to my knowledge. So yeah a bit more than four gods of Egypt.

As has already been said it's a very lose fit putting the chaos gods as 'The Four Horsemen of the Apocalypse'. War and Pestilance are similar to Nurgle and Khorne yes. But Slaanesh and Tzeentch don't really fit any of the four. Sure death could be any of the gods (and really just goes for any evil) but Famine fits none of them as far as I can see, maybe Nurgle to an extent, but loosely. Also remember many people believe the first rider, the one we've been calling Famine, is actually meant to be Christ or the Holy Spirit, which doesn't fit together with the Chaos gods one little bit.









Also do the Chaos gods seem like this? Sure some have similar attributes (War/Pestilence), and want to see humanity fall, but other than that there isn't really much similarity.

I see what you meant about Abaddon, but once again it's rather loosely based on the Biblical Abaddon.

And claiming the Primarchs are like the Disciples may be true but seems incredibly loosely based (even if there are 21 Primarchs and 12 Disciples)

There's plenty of opportunity for another god


----------



## SevenStoriesUnder (Nov 21, 2011)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> As an aside, who's in charge of envy? I can definitely see a self-pitying god being quite dangerous. Not focused on improving himself, but on bringing everyone else down. A sort of dangerously envious and resentful god lashing out... animals fight hardest when scared, and all that.


I agree with Varrius, envy and loathing are not necessarily covered by the other four, and it would be an interesting way to bring back at least part of the essence of what Malal represented. 

I also believe that in a way the Chaos gods represent the seven deadly sins, as follows: Slaanesh represents greed (for wealth), lust and gluttony, Khorne wrath and pride, Tzeentch greed (for knowledge), and Nurgle sloth, in knowing everyone eventually dies and not necessarily seeking death outright, rather power in death eventually achieved. None of them really cover envy, some might say that Slaanesh could possibly be expanded to do so but another god would be a better way to do this, and for a practical faction could focus on countering enemies and using their weapons/abilities against themselves. Granted I know my points don't fit perfectly but they could be made to and I simply am using this as my personal basis for another Chaos god.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

SevenStoriesUnder said:


> I agree with Varrius, envy and loathing are not necessarily covered by the other four, and it would be an interesting way to bring back at least part of the essence of what Malal represented.
> 
> I also believe that in a way the Chaos gods represent the seven deadly sins, as follows: Slaanesh represents greed (for wealth), lust and gluttony, Khorne wrath and pride, Tzeentch greed (for knowledge), and Nurgle sloth, in knowing everyone eventually dies and not necessarily seeking death outright, rather power in death eventually achieved. None of them really cover envy, some might say that Slaanesh could possibly be expanded to do so but another god would be a better way to do this, and for a practical faction could focus on countering enemies and using their weapons/abilities against themselves. Granted I know my points don't fit perfectly but they could be made to and I simply am using this as my personal basis for another Chaos god.


Dude, you need to check dates before you post in a thread. 

This one was dead for a long time.


----------

